# كيفية كتابة ال c.v للشركات



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2009)

ان من اهم الامور لتقديم السيرة الذاتية لاى شركة ان تكتب بطرية الصحيحة و اليكم السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بى ارجو الافادة و الاستفادة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/255719690/cv.rar.html


----------



## fageery (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي الفاضل على المساهمة، الرابط لا يعمل بشك جيد


----------



## odwan (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mariaum zaky (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا بس سؤال غريب شوية ممكن اسالة انا مثلا اعرف اعمل سء فى بس لو حبيت ابعتو الاقى فين اسامى شركات مضمونة


----------



## elk5ateb30 (15 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا أخي الفاضل على المساهمة، الرابط لا يعمل بشك جيد*​
elkhateb.30


----------



## بسيم85 (15 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم :
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس أكرم (5 أغسطس 2009)

لا يعمل الرابط 

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## فوزي السراي (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرالكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل فعلا
......................


----------



## م/الطالب (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mowael2005 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لاكن الرابط لايعمل برجاء المساعده


----------



## caesar.eng (6 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## m_e (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mostafa_ ali (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## علي الدبس (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخى الرابط لايعمل...............وينك يا خوي ما تصحا ..مع الشكر*​


----------



## ♥™شيتوس™♥ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرآبط لا يعمل*


----------



## فراج محمود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الربط لايعمل


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend
dut link no work


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً اخي على المجهود ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حازم اسكندر (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز ارجو التحميل مرة اخرى
الرابط غير فعال


----------



## االبطاط (3 مايو 2011)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرابط لايعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا بارك الله بك ا


----------



## العسيلاتى (6 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تعيدو تانى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ENG\ MIMO (6 مايو 2011)

لا يعمل(الرابط)


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (11 مايو 2011)

لايوجد شيء


----------



## م محمد رحيم (13 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه مش هقولك حاجة


----------



## م محمد رحيم (13 مايو 2011)

بس الرابط لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يعمل


----------



## maykel (13 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمد حماده (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا استاذ مصطفى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس رضا رجب (27 مايو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك شكر ا جدا


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (1 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

